# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Χαρίζω Gouldians, Society & Cockatiels

## Windsa

Καλησπέρα.
Με τα δάκρυα στα ματια σας γράφω. 

Πρέπει όσο πιο γρήγορα να δώσω σε πολύ καλά χερια τα 10 gouldians μου, ζευγαρι Society με αυγα και ένα ζευγάρι Cockatiel με αυγά επίσης (Ρίκι και Zebra).

Για προσωπικούς λόγους πρέπει να φύγω από την Ελλάδα. Θα πάρω μαζί μου Conures και τη Ρόξι. Ελπίζω θα μπορέσω...

Η καρδια μου πάει να σπάσει...

----------


## vagelis76

:Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005: 
Εύχομαι να μην είναι θέμα υγείας Πωλίνα,έχω μείνει......ξέρω πόσο τα αγαπάς και τα φροντίζεις.

----------


## nikosman

αν εχεις να μου δωσεις και κλουβακι θα ηθελα παρα πολυ 2 gouldians ζευγαρι

----------


## Windsa

*Περιμένω προτάσεις από παλιούς μέλους πρώτα που ξέρω και εμπιστεύομαι.*

Θα πουλια θα δοθούν όλα μαζί (και τα 14).... ή 2 Cockatiels μαζί και Gouldians & Society μαζί (και τα 12).

Επίσης δείνω μαζί με τα πουλια (όχι ξεχωριστά) ένα μικρό κλουβί για Society και μια απλή ζευγαροστρα.

Δείνω κι ένα stand για παπαγάλους (δέντρο μεγάλο)...

----------


## nikosman

σου εστειλα πμ

----------


## kdionisios

Πωλινα τι μας λες τωρα!!!!!
Οπως ειπε και ο Βαγγελης , ελπιζω να μην ειναι θεμα υγειας.Ολα τα αλλα μπορουν να φτιαξουν!

----------


## humangee

Λυπαμαι πολυ,Πωλινα για αυτη την εξελιξη..Ελπιζω,να ειναι για καλο..Σου ευχομαι να βρεις τα καλυτερα σπιτια για τα πουλακια σου..Καλη τυχη!!

----------


## nikolson

Σου έχω στείλει πμ

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

κι εγω σου στειλα  :sad:

----------


## jk21

ΠΩΛΙΝΑ δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα σου ευχομαι να ρθουνε τα πραγματα ετσι ωστε να σαι ξανα κοντα μας!

----------


## tonis!

κριμα Πωλινα!!σου ευχομαι οτι εχει γινει να ειναι περαστικο!!Ελπιζω να συνεχισεις να μας γραφεις...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μη χαθούμε Πωλήνα .Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα με το καλό.Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## petros

πωλινα γιατι δν λες καποιον απο το φορουμ να σου τα φιλοξενησει μεχρι να επιστρεψεις και αν δν επιστρεψεις τοτε να τα δωσεις ολοκληρωτικα.....ευχομαι να μην ειναι κατι σοβαρο.....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Καλά τα πουλάκια που είναι σούπερ δεν έχεις χώρο να τα πάρεις αλλά το σούπερ  σταντ δέντρο κανείς δεν το θέλει για τα πουλάκιa του;.Α ρε και να ήμουν Αθήνα.* :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:

----------


## vagelis76

*Τα πουλάκια θα δοθούν και θα φροντίσουμε όλοι μας αυτός ο αποχωρισμός από τη Πωλίνα, που τα προσέχει και τα φροντίζει τόσο πολύ,να γίνει όσο πιο "ανώδυνα" γίνεται.
Όπως η Πωλίνα μας βοήθησε και θα μας βοηθάει εδώ με τις γνώσεις της,την εμπειρία της αλλά σαν παρουσία στη παρέα,έτσι και μεις οφείλουμε να τη βοηθήσουμε να γίνει όπως εκείνη θέλει και με όποιον τρόπο εκείνη θέλει.
Πωλίνα ότι χρειαστείς,μη διστάσεις να το ζητήσεις από τη παρέα εδώ!*

----------


## Sissy

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα για σενα Πωλινα, καλη τυχη!!

----------


## nuntius

*Πωλίνα μου, εύχομαι μόνο να μην είναι θέμα υγείας ή κάτι άλλο που δεν διορθώνεται. Αν δεν είχα πάρει την μικρή μου πρόσφατα, με μεγάλη μου χαρά θα έπαιρνα το κοκατιλοζεύγος σου... Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά και να βρεις καλούς αναδόχους για τα μωρά σου!!!!
*

----------


## Windsa

Καλημέρα. Σας ευχaριστw όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια. 
Δυστυχώς απ όσα φαίνεται δεν πρόκεται να ξαναγυρίσω...ίσος μονο για διακοπές. 
Επαφή θα κρατήσουμε να είστε σίγουροι. (Δεν είναι θέμα υγείας).

*Τα δυο Cockatiels τελικά θα τα πάρει ο Βαγγέλης στη Κρήτη. 
Τα Gouldians θα τα φροντίσει ο Δημήτρης* (ο αδερφός του Βαγγέλη) μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Οδυσσέας από το στρατό. Τα τα πάρει όλα ο Οδυσσέας.

*Παιδιά πάρτε το stand*...οποιος έχει χορό στο διαμέρισμα.
Βεβαια το stand δίνετε χωρίς παιχνίδια μονο με μερικά σχοινιά και αλυσίδα πλαστική.

Επίσης έχω ένα *ολόκληρο κουβα με ξύλινες πατήθρες* για παραδείσια και μικρούς παπαγάλους. Οποιος θέλει έρχεται και το παίρνει.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

θα το ηθελα το σταντ Πωλινα! ειδικα τωρα με 2 παιδια θα το εκτιμουσα αν μου το εδινες!  :Happy:   οποτε μπορεσεις στειλε μου τη διευθυνση σου!
τα παιδια σου πανε σε καλα χερια!! χαιρομαι που βρηκες μπαμπαδες τοσο γρηγορα και καλα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Windsa

Δικό σου Χλόη

----------


## Lucky Witch

Α ρε Πωλινάκι εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλα.
Έκανες τις καλύτερες επιλογές για τα πουλάκια σου και χαίρομαι πολύ που θα πάρεις μαζί την Ρόξη και τα κονουράκια σου.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

σε ευχαριστω πολυ πωλινα!!!!!  :Youpi: 
πες μου ποτε σε βολευει να ερθω!  :Party0035:

----------


## serafeim

Πωλίνα σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και εγώ...Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε γνώρισα εδώ στο forum και με βοήθησες πολύ ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά...
Τα πουλια τα δίνεις και εκτος αθηνας? θα ήθελα εγώ αλλα μένω λίγο μακρυά

----------


## douke-soula

αχ μπραβο Πωλινα τουλαχιστον θα εισαι ησυχη για οτι αφηνεις πισω
ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## xXx

τώρα το είδα...Πωλινάκι σου έυχομαι ότι καλύτερο, σε θέλουμε δίπλα μας να το ξέρεςι αυτό αρκεί να είσαι εσύ καλά πάνω από όλα...

----------


## tasos91973

Πωλινα σου εχω στειλει Π.Μ

----------


## vagelis76

Ένα ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο.....
Το λιγότερο που μπορούσα να κάνω είναι αυτό για τη Πωλίνα που μας έχεις προσφέρει τα απίστευτα πράγματα εδώ.Κανείς δε ξεχνάει τις ώρες δουλειάς που αφιλοκερδώς προσέφερε στην ανανέωση του φόρουμ και τη νέα παρουσίαση.Τη συνεχεί βοήθεια και προσφορά της εδώ.
*Θεωρώ οτι είναι από τα άτομα της παρέας που έχουν τη καλύτερη επαφή με τα φτερωτά φιλαράκια του.Φροντίζει και αφοσιώνεται σε αυτά!!!!!!!*
Στεναχωριέμαι που τα πράγματα ήρθαν έτσι και θα τα αποχωριστεί....
Χαίρομαι που τα κοκατιλάκια θα έρθουν σε μένα και που μου τα εμπιστεύτηκε.****Είχα σκεφτεί,μετά τα γεγονότα των μικρών μου  και μετά από τις πολλές προσφορές όλων σας εδώ για να μου δώσετε κοκατίλ,οτι δε θέλω να πάρω κάποιο από εσας γιατί η ευθύνη μεγαλώνει.Στη Ζέμπρα όμως δε μπορώ να αντισταθώ,ήταν όνειρο από τη 1η στιγμή που την είδα,να αποκτήσω κάποια στιγμή ένα τέτοιο πουλί. 
Επίσης επειδή ήρθαν τα γεγονότα έτσι και το επείγων του θέματος,με έκανε να προτείνω στη Πωλίνα να φιλοξενηθούν τα πουλάκια από το Δημήτρη και να βρούμε με ησυχία οικογένειες και αφού πρώτα ρωτήσουμε τον Οδυσσέα αν μπορεί να τα πάρει πίσω(λόγω στρατού)
Αφού βρίσκει σύμφωνη τη Πωλίνα,ελπίζω να γίνει το συντομότερο και να μη ταλαιπωρηθούν ή πάθουν κάτι τα μικρά το διάστημα αυτό. 

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ,είναι λίγο!!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Πολύ χαίρομαι που βρέθηκαν σπίτια για τα πουλάκια.Ειδικά για τα κοκατίλ που πάνε στο Βαγγέλη και θα περάσουν ζωή χαρισάμενη.Μια χαρά και το σταντ στη Χλόη. Ένα ευχαριστώ και στον Δημήτρη που θα φιλοξενήσει τους σπίνους.Χαλάρωσα αφού δεν είναι θέμα υγείας.Δεν νομίζω να την χάσουμε την Πωλήνα αφού θα μας γράφει από τη Λευκορωσία.Καλή τύχη Πωλήνα.*

----------


## Anna

Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό μόλις διάβασα το ποστ.Πωλίνα λυπάμαι που πρέπει να αποχωριστείς τα μικρά σου,αλλά χαίρομαι που όλα τους βρήκαν ένα καλό σπίτι για να μείνουν.Όποιος και αν είναι ο λόγος που φεύγεις σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.Μη μας ξεχάσεις..να μας γράφεις...οκ?

----------


## Rania

Πωλινακι τώρα το είδα,τι ξαφνικό ήταν αυτό, ελπίζω όλα να παν καλά για σένα,είσαι απο τα ατομα που πραγματικά το αξίζουν.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ειναι πολυ ομορφο το σταντ!! μολις το φτιαξω λιγακι (στη μεταφορα ξεκολλησε ενα κομματακι απο ακατω αλλα θα το ξαναβαλω) θα σας το βγαλω φωτογραφια να το θαυμασετε!! 
μπραβο βρε Πωλινα, πιανουν τα χερια σου!  :Happy:

----------


## -vaso-

Αχ βρε Πωλινάκι πραγματικά έμεινα με όλα αυτά!Σίγουρα θα είναι πολύ σημαντικός ο λόγος που φεύγεις αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν είναι θέμα υγείας.Μας τρόμαξες λίγο στην αρχή...
Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή για τα πουλάκια σου!!Πάνε σε πολύ καλά χέρια!!Βασικά στα καλύτερα νομίζω!!
Πάντως θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω για όλα όσα πρόσφερες στο φόρουμ και προσωπικά σε'μένα γιατί από δικά σου άρθρα έμαθα τόσα πολλά!!!!Ευχαριστώ!!!!Περιμέν  ουμε νέα σου και από Λευκορωσία και καλή τύχη στο νέο σου ξεκίνημα!όλα να σου πάνε όπως τα θέλεις και να κάνεις τα όνειρα σου πραγματικότητα!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

και περιμενουμε και πολλα πολλα βιντεακια με το Λεμονακι ενταξει;
και μην ξεχασεις να του δωσεις πολλα φιλακια :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:

----------


## andreascrete

Kαλή τύχη Πωλίνα πίσω στην πατρίδα σου.
Αν φύγεις με το αεροπλάνο φρόντισε να μάθεις νωρίτερα αν δέχονται τα πουλάκια στην πτήση καθότι τώρα το 90% των πτήσεων αρνούνται να τα δεχτούν και να κοιτάξεις να τα στείλεις πίσω στην χώρα σου με άλλη πτήση cargo.
Συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που πήραν τα ζωάκια της Πωλίνας με σκοπό να συνεχίσουν νατους προσφέρουν μια καλή ζωή ....βαγγέλη είδες!!!!! ....μια μεγάλη πίκρα φέρνει αργότερα και μια μεγάλη χαρά ....καλοστέριωτα τα καινούργια κοκατιλάκια. :Happy0062:  .....και κατέβασε και όλες της κουρτίνες καλού κακού απο το σπίτι να έχουν να θαυμάζουν και οι γειτόνισσες απέναντι τέτοια λεβεντιά!!!!!

----------


## kdionisios

> Καλημέρα. Σας ευχaριστw όλους σας για τα καλά σας λόγια. 
> Δυστυχώς απ όσα φαίνεται δεν πρόκεται να ξαναγυρίσω...ίσος μονο για διακοπές. 
> Επαφή θα κρατήσουμε να είστε σίγουροι. (Δεν είναι θέμα υγείας).
> 
> *Τα δυο Cockatiels τελικά θα τα πάρει ο Βαγγέλης στη Κρήτη. 
> Τα Gouldians θα τα φροντίσει ο Δημήτρης* (ο αδερφός του Βαγγέλη) μέχρι να γυρίσει ο Οδυσσέας από το στρατό. Τα τα πάρει όλα ο Οδυσσέας.
> 
> *Παιδιά πάρτε το stand*...οποιος έχει χορό στο διαμέρισμα.
> Βεβαια το stand δίνετε χωρίς παιχνίδια μονο με μερικά σχοινιά και αλυσίδα πλαστική.
> ...


Μπραβο Πωλινα!
Κατα την γνωμη εκανες τις καλυτερες επιλογες!!!!
Τα κοκατιλακια σιγουρα θα περασουν super μαζι με τον Βαγγελη και τα Gouldian επισης αφου θα τα αναλαβει ενας γνωστης του ειδους, ο Οδυσσεας.

Χαιρομαι πολυ που θα παρεις μαζι σου τα κονουρακια :Happy0062: 

Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα πισω στην πατριδα σου!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> βαγγέλη είδες!!!!! ....μια μεγάλη πίκρα φέρνει αργότερα και μια μεγάλη χαρά ....καλοστέριωτα τα καινούργια κοκατιλάκια. .....και κατέβασε και όλες της κουρτίνες καλού κακού απο το σπίτι να έχουν να θαυμάζουν και οι γειτόνισσες απέναντι τέτοια λεβεντιά!!!!!


ετσι!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

λυπαμε που πρεπει να τα αποχωριστεις!
σιγουρα θελεις το καλο τους!

χαιρομαι που θα παν σε καλα σπιτια!

δεν θα χαθουμε σιγουρα...ΕΔΩ σε θελουμε!

----------


## Windsa

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.

Σας ευχaριστw όλους όση μου στείλατε πολααααααααααααααααα προσωπικά μηνύματα και όσοι που γράψατε εδώ με τις θερμές ευχές σας. Δεν περίμενα να λάβω τόσες καλές λέξεις και νά έχω τόση υποστήριξη από εσάς. Ναστέ όλοι καλά. Να ξέρετε σας αγαπάω όλους ,όσους έχω γνωρίσει, κι όσους δεν πρόλαβα, δυστυχώς. Αισθάνομαι ότι με καταλαβαίνετε απόλυτα και χαίρομαι που είμαστε όλοι εδώ, μια μεγάλη παρέα.

Επειδή έχω όχι και τόσο απρόβλεπτο προσωπικό πρόβλημα (απλά μου έτυχε πολύ μαζεμένα όλα και πολύ ξαφνικά) αναγκάζομαι να φύγω από τη χωρα στη πατρίδα μου - Λευκορωσία (Belarus)...μετά από 7,5 χρονια στην Ελλάδα.

Πολλοί με ρωτάνε πως μπορούν να μου βοηθήσουν κι αν μπορούν... Το μεγάλο εμπόδιο είναι ότι ψάχνω δουλειά εδώ κι 5-6 μήνες και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα. Είμαστε πολλοί σε τέτοια κατάσταση και πολλοί θα με καταλάβετε... Αλλα είμαι και ξένη και μάλλον για μένα είναι ένα τσακ πιο δύσκολα να βρω μια δουλειά. 

Άμα είχα μια σταθερή δουλειά έστω κι 700 ευρώ το μηνα θα νοίκιαζα καμια παλιά γκαρσονιέρα και θα μπορούσα να μείνω μέχρι να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.

Έχω ρίξει πολύ ψάξιμο, εφιμιριδες, internet... Περνώ πολλά τηλεφωνα. Στέλνω βιογραφικά αλλα κανεις δεν απαντάει.

Εσιτήριο ακόμα δεν πήρα. Αλλα υπολογίζω να φύγω σε 10-14 μέρες λογικά.
Αυτα...

Σας ευχαριστω θερμα για υποστήριξη....

----------


## zack27

Καλη σου τυχη σε οτι κ αν κανεις και ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.Κριμα που αποχωριζεσαι τα πουλακια σου αλλα πιστευω οτι θα πανε στα πιο καταλληλα χερια και σε ατομα που θα τα αγαπουν !!!!

----------


## marlene

*Σε αγαπάμε πάρα πολύ*.. Να δεις που σύντομα θα είναι όλα καλύτερα. 
Εσύ μας δημιουργείς την επιθυμία να σε υποστηρίξουμε, *γιατί είσαι ένας άνθρωπος υπέροχος κ το αξίζεις.*
Αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με οποιοδήποτε άλλο τρόπο, δεν έχεις παρά να μας το πεις. Σου στέλνω μία μεγάλη αγκαλίτσα..

----------


## vagelis76

*Λοιπόν έχω μια καλύτερη ιδέα.....*

*Βάλε και εδώ ένα βιογραφικό και εξήγησε στο κόσμο με τι ακριβώς ασχολείσαι και τι δουλειά ψάχνεις και ίσως κάτι γίνει.
Ελπίζω τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης να μην έχουν αντίρρηση,και να το δεχτούν,δε νομίζω οτι βγαίνουμε εκτός κανόνων.
Ποτέ δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί να γίνει,τη δουλειά σου τι ξέρουμε και πόσο όμορφα πράγματα φτιάχνεις.!!!!!!
Ας το πολεμήσουμε  κι εμείς από εδώ και αν καταφέρουμε κάτι θα είναι για μένα άλλη μια επιτυχία του φόρουμ και της παρέας μας!!!!!!

μερικά στοιχεία βάζω εγώ...* Μέλος του Μήνα Δεκεμβρίου 2010

*Πείτε το και σε γνωστούς παιδιά που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν....*

----------


## Niva2gr

Εννοείται πως και βέβαια θα ανεβάσουμε εδώ το βιογραφικό σου και θα το προωθούμε σε όποιον μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεται! Δεν ξεχνάμε πόσο μας βοήθησες σε δύσκολες στιγμές! Κάνε και μιά σελίδα στο facebook. 

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

μολις διαβασα κι εγω το ποστ και σκεφτομουν το ιδιο περιπου πραγμα βαγγελη!! να προσπαθησουμε να της βρουμε μια δουλεια!!!
Πωλινα στειλε μας ενα βιογραφικο να το δωσουμε οπου μπορουμε!!!!!
δε ξερεις ποτε τι γινετε!! μπορει να σου χαμογελασει η τυχη!! δε θα ψαχνεις μονη σου θα ψαχνουμε κι εμεις μαζι σου!  :Happy: 
περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να βρεις κατι!!

----------


## Windsa

Σας ευχaριστw πολύ παιδιά.

Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να κάνετε τέτοια μεγάλη offtopic εξαίρεση για μένα... αλλα ίσος δεν είναι κατάλληλη στιγμή για μένα να ντρέπομαι...
Ώστε σας ευχaριστοw παρα πολύ...ας δοκιμάσουμε κι ότι βγει...Αλλα γενικά είμαι αποφασισμένη να φύγω...

Το portfolio και λίγο παλιό βιογραφικό εδώ (δεν είμαι από το σπίτι τώρα):
www.macawdesign.99k.org

Δεν είναι απαραίτητα να είναι πάνω στα Γραφιστικά η δουλειά. Και πωλήτρια παw και καθαρίστρια.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

γιατι μωρε θες να φυγεις...
δωσε μας αλλη μια ευκαιρια!!!!!!!  :Love0038: 

οκ, απο αυριο προωθω σε οποιον ξερω και δε ξερω!!!!!  :Happy0062:

----------


## nuntius

*Πωλίνα μου, έκανες τις καλυτερότερες επιλογές για τα μωρά σου...ειδικά ο Βαγγέλης θα τα έχει καλύτερα και από παιδιά των παιδιών του... 

Μην απελπίζεσαι, μπορεί κάτι καλό να βρεθεί από το τίποτα!!! Σε κάθε περίπτωση σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα...δεν προλάβαμε να γνωριστούμε αλλά πάντα ήσουν πρόθυμη να βοηθήσεις και να πεις μία χρήσιμη γνώμη!!! Ό,τι κ αν γίνει, εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο και το εννοώ!!!

Αύριο το πρωί θα μιλήσω στο γραφείο με τους αφεντικούς-δικηγόρους μήπως βρούμε κάτι κ για ό,τι νεώτερο θα ενημερώσω!
*

----------


## andreascrete

Βρε Πωλίνα έχω πάθει την πλάκα μου με το portofolio σου και αυτό γιατί ήμουν και εγώ γραφίστας με αντίστοιχες σπουδές στο εξωτερικό και έκανα αυτή την δουλειά με επιτυχία για 8 χρόνια - μέχρι που με κούρασαν κάποιες συνθήκες εδώ στο Ηράκλειο και το άφησα.
Οι μακέτες σου και η δουλειά σου ακολουθούν το πνεύμα της εποχής και είναι αρκετά ωραίες και δημιουργικές, είσαι ταλεντάκι!!!! ....δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι στην Αθήνα όπου υπάρχουν τόσα τυπογραφεία, εκδοτικοί μεγάλοι οίκοι ,περιοδικά και εφημερίδες και διαφημιστικές εταιρείες και ιδιωτικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια (και εκεί παίρνουν γραφίστες για μακέτες λογότυπα εκπομπών και τίτλους τέλους εκπομπών)  .... και να μην υπάρχει μια θέση για σένα στο δημιουργικό τμήμα???
Μήπως δεν το έψαξες τόσο πολύ και χτύπησες λάθος πόρτες? ....ταλέντα σαν το δικό σου δεν πάνε χαμένα συνήθως
Ένας μεγάλος οίκος στην Αθήνα είναι οι εκδόσεις Λυμπέρη γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να απευθυνθείς εκεί και χωρίς ραντεβού? - πάρε σε cd την δημιουργική δουλειά σου και ένα portofolio με τυπωμένες μακέτες σε μέγεθος A4 h kai Α3 και δείξτο .... εκεί μέσα στεγάζονται γραφεία με εργαζόμενους στο χώρο των βιβλίων και περιοδικών και όχι μόνο,ζήτα να δείς στο κάθε περιοδικό το υπεύθυνο δημιουργικού τμήματος - αν τους αρέσεις ίσως ανοίξουν θέση για σένα δοκιμαστικά ...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## dimitris1973

> Σας ευχaριστw πολύ παιδιά.
> 
> Δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα να κάνετε τέτοια μεγάλη offtopic εξαίρεση για μένα... αλλα ίσος δεν είναι κατάλληλη στιγμή για μένα να ντρέπομαι...
> Ώστε σας ευχaριστοw παρα πολύ...ας δοκιμάσουμε κι ότι βγει...Αλλα γενικά είμαι αποφασισμένη να φύγω...
> 
> Το portfolio και λίγο παλιό βιογραφικό εδώ (δεν είμαι από το σπίτι τώρα):
> www.macawdesign.99k.org
> 
> Δεν είναι απαραίτητα να είναι πάνω στα Γραφιστικά η δουλειά. Και πωλήτρια παw και καθαρίστρια.


θα κανω και εγω οτι μπορω ....!!!! ελπιζω να βρεθει κατι συντομα ....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Νομίζω ότι και από το σπίτι μπορείς να δουλέψεις έτσι δεν είναι;Ένα φίλος εδώ έχει ένα κατάστημα με εκδόσεις βιβλίων,αφίσες εκδηλώσεων συνεδρίων μπλουζάκια κλπ κλπ.Θα τον πάρω το πρωί τηλέφωνο.Μια κοπέλα έχει μόνο στο κατάστημα.Και το καλό είναι ότι τον γνωρίζω χρόνια οπότε αν γίνει κάτι δεν θα μας κοροϊδέψει.Αυτός μου είχε κάνει τα αυτοκόλλητα και το πανό στην συνάντηση του petbirds.Δεν τάζω μια προσπάθεια θα κάνω.Και αν το σκεφτεί θα του στείλουμε το λινκ με τη δουλειά σου.*

----------


## marlene

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά, μακάρι να βγει κάτι από αυτές τις κινήσεις!

----------


## Sunshine

Πωληνα, εστειλα ενα εμαιλ (το εχεις λαβει) σε μια μεγαλη ομαδα ξενων μεσω bulletin board στην  Αθηνα. Μπορει κάποιοι να σου γράψουν εμαιλ η να σου παρουν τηλεφωνο. Σου  εύχομαι καλη επιτυχία και να θημασε οτι ολα γινουνται για καποιο λόγο και  οταν κλεινει μια πορτα ανοίγει αλλη (η αλλες) ! ! Αν εχεις πρόβλημα με  τα Αγγλικά πάρε με τηλέφωνο για να βοηθήσω. 
Ρενατε (Sunshine) :Mailboxhappy:

----------


## vagelis76

Έστειλα το portofolio σου και τη δουλειά σου σε έναν συνάδελφο που συνεργάζεται με εταιρεία (ως αντιπρόσωπος της) διαφημιστικών ειδών και είδη δώρων και περιμένω απάντηση του.
Άντε και αν γίνει κάτι,θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα σχεδιάσεις πράγματα για να τυπωθούν για μας εδω,όπως καπέλα,μπλουζάκια για τις καλοκαιρινές μας εξορμήσεις-συναντήσεις....
σου έχω στείλει πμ με τα στοιχεία της εταιρείας για να δεις και αν είναι να στείλεις και μόνη σου δουλεία σου....


*Έχω καλό προαίσθημα και κάτι μου λέει οτι θα υπάρξουν προτάσεις και  η όμορφη Ζέμπρα δε θα έρθει στα χέρια μου και στη Κρήτη.....*

----------


## Niva2gr

Άνοιξα θέμα για να είναι συγκεντρωμένα εκεί τα στοιχεία βιογραφικού της Πωλίνας και οι πιθανές προτάσεις. Θα παρακαλούσα η συζήτηση να συνεχιστεί εκεί:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%B9%CE%AC

----------


## ria

μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα και να μην χρειαστει να αποχωριστεις τα μικρα σου τελικα!!!!! τωρα καταφερα και διαβασα ολο το θεμα μακαρι να βρεις κατι δυστυχως ειναι δυσκολοι καιροι για ολους αλλα εχε πιστη και κατι θα γινει!!!!

----------


## Athina

Λυπαμε πολυ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> γεια σου,ενδιαφερομαι για τα 2cockatiels! Δεν ειχα ποτε cockatiel μονο budgie,αλλα θα ειθελα ενα ζευγαρι!


*Αθηνά η Πωλήνα τα χάριζε λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος που λύθηκε.Κάποιος διαχειριστής ας κλείσει το θέμα.*

----------


## Athina

Ααα...οκ,ευχαριστω!

----------

